# Places to buy /order Canning Jars



## TroyG (Nov 20, 2009)

Anyone know where I can buy lots of pint canning jars in the Houston area?


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Canning Jars*

Don't know if you have a URM but they always have jars. And Albertsons.
Tam


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Canning Jars*

Try the Dollar General & Family Dollar Stores.


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: Canning Jars*

Maybe have a pallet freighted in and order online? Freight isn't so bad if you get a whole pallet or two.

http://www.fillmorecontainer.com/
http://www.specialtybottle.com/
http://www.qualitycontainersne.com/
http://www.stanpacnet.com/index.html


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Canning Jars*

Ace Hardware will order in anything you need.


----------



## Jen1204ca (May 25, 2010)

I g0t my canning jars fr0m the bargain hunter, a paper f0r pre0wned things f0r sale and Wal-Mart.


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

I got mine from walmart.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

There is a place in Jacksonville, Texas called Atwoods that carries the 1/2 gallon jars as well as other sizes. 6 of the 1/2 gallon, wide mouth canning jars was $12.99 a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## sherridi (Jul 11, 2011)

In Pennsylvania, at this time of year, Tractor Supply and Walmart stock them in boxes of 12. Hopefully, Texas is the same.


----------

